# Rien ne vas plus!



## Aka-Aka (18 Juli 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/75610

"US-Justizministerium greift gegen Internet-Casin0 durch"


> Die Beschuldigten sollen Steuern auf 3,3 Milliarden US-Dollar Wetteinsätze nachzahlen.
> "Illegales kommerzielles Glücksspiel über Bundesstaats- und internationale Grenzen hinweg ist ein Verbrechen", sagte die im Eastern District of Missouri tätige Staatsanwältin Catherine L. Hanaway, die den Fall ins Rollen brachte. Die Übertretung von Gesetzen über das Internet schädige rechtmäßige Online-Geschäfte. Hanaway sieht in der Aktion gegen BetOnSports die erste einer Reihe von weiteren Maßnahmen gegen Onlie-Glücksspiel. Auch der Gesetzgeber hat kürzlich mit Verabschiedung des _Internet Gambling Prohibition and Enforcement Act_ im Repräsentantenhaus Schritte unternommen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 September 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*

http://www.ftd.de/unternehmen/handel_dienstleister/111179.html


> USA stürzen Internet-Wettbranche in die Krise
> Die USA haben der Internet-Wettbranche erneut einen harten Schlag verpasst. US-Behörden nahmen den Vorsitzenden des britischen Online-Buchmachers Sp*bet fest. Die gesamte Branche verlor innerhalb eines Tages 1 Mrd. Euro an der Börse.


----------



## SEP (8 September 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*



> Rien ne vas plus!


Im Spielkasino in Aachen heißt das "Rien ne plus, wa?!"


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/78956
"Rien ne va plus! für Internet-Glücksspiele in den USA"


Danke an den Linkaufmerksammacher


----------



## jupp11 (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*

Die Schweizer waren schneller beim Übersetzen


			
				letzte Änderung: 02.10.06  13:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Das vor allem von den Republikanern unterstützte Gesetz verbietet Kreditkartenfirmen und Banken auf Kundenwunsch den meist ausserhalb der USA ansässigen Internet-Glücksspiel-Unternehmen Geld anzuweisen, berichtete die "Washington Post".


http://www.baz.ch/news/index.cfm?ObjectID=08CA2789-1422-0CEF-70C6C911DFCB0D35


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*

hihi
http://usgovinfo.about.com/library/news/aa071800a.htm



> Dateline: *07/18/00*
> One of three bills now being considered by the U.S. Congress designed to ban gambling on the Internet received a majority vote in the House yesterday but failed to get the two-thirds majority required for passage. All three bills would have the effect of banning the more than 700 Internet-based casinos and and similar gaming sites now generating over $1 billion in bets yearly.


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*

UK buhlt um Online-Gambling-Firmen

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2095-2393518,00.html

Krass...


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*



> The note says: “It is government-wide policy, and that includes HMT (Her Majesty’s Treasury), that Britain should become a world leader in the field of online g*mbling, in order to provide our citizens with the opportunity to gambling (sic) in a safe, well-regulated environment.”


(_Die Notiz besagt: "es ist die Politik der Regierung, und das schließt HMT (~Fiskus ihrer Majestät) ein, daß Großbritannien ein Weltführer auf dem Gebiet des Onlinegamblings werden soll, um unsere Bürger mit der Gelegenheit zum Spielen (sic) in einem sicheren, gut regulierten Klima zu versehen."_)


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rien ne vas plus!*

US-Justizministerium geht gegen Banken der Online-Gambling-Firmen vor



> Subpoenas have been issued by the Southern District Court of New York to at least 16 banks, including HSBC, Dresdner Kleinwort, Credit Suisse and Deutsche Bank. The official demands for e-mails, telephone records and other documents form part of a controversial push by the Department of Justice (DoJ) to build cases against individuals and companies who profited from online gaming in the US.



http://business.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,9070-2559839,00.html
(In "Channel 4" kommt dazu heute eine Sendung zum Thema "Gamblingindustrie und Regierung in UK".
http://www.channel4.com/news/dispatches/article.jsp?id=1126 )


> For over six months, Barnett, Investigations Editor at the Observer, has been examining the cosy relations between ministers and the powerful gambling industry bosses. He uncovers internal Government documents that detail political fixes and policy gambles at the heart of Whitehall in a bid to bring gambling to Britain on an unprecedented scale.


----------

